# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Gestión  Minag aprueba seguro Agropecuario para Campaña Agrícola 2009 - 2010

## gpacheco

*Se priorizará cobertura de cultivos dañados por efectos climatológicos y biológicos* Serán cubiertos con S/. 500 de suma asegurada por hectárea los cultivos de las regiones Ayacucho, Huancavelica y Apurímac.AgroProtege cuenta con un fondo de S/. 40 millones que financiará la adquisición de primas en las regiones más pobres del país.*(Lima, 09 de julio del 2009).-* El Ministerio de Agricultura dejó hoy expedito el camino para que el seguro agropecuario, denominado “AgroProtege”, entre en vigencia por primera vez en el país y cubra la próxima campaña agrícola que empieza en agosto de este año y culmina en julio del 2010. 
Hoy, precisamente, el MINAG publicó en el diario oficial El Peruano la Resolución Ministerial 513-2009-AG, que aprueba la tabla de aplicación de Cofinanciamiento al pago de la prima de seguros para la campaña agosto 2009 - julio 2010, norma que finalmente da vida al seguro “AgroProtege” creado por el Ministerio de Agricultura. 
“AgroProtege” consta de tres tipos de seguro. El Catastrófico, dirigido a los agricultores más pobres y de subsistencia, en cuyo caso el cofinanciamiento de parte del Estado será del 100%. Para clasificar a los beneficiarios de este seguro se toma como referencia el Mapa de Pobreza Provincial y Distrital 2007 elaborado por el Instituto Nacional de Estadística e Informática (INEI).  
El Seguro Catastrófico utilizará hasta el 80% del fondo, que en total es de S/. 40 millones. Los montos asegurados se diferenciarán en función a la región geográfica que se quiera proteger. En las regiones Ayacucho, Huancavelica y Apurímac, por ejemplo, la suma asegurada será de S/. 500 por hectárea sembrada para todos los cultivos.  
En el caso de regiones como Puno, Cajamarca, Cusco, Huánuco y Pasco, la suma asegurada será de S/. 400 por hectárea sembrada para los cultivos de papa y maíz En las demás regiones la suma asegurada por hectárea será de S/. 300.  
Cabe precisar que este seguro pagará indemnizaciones únicamente en un escenario de catástrofe. Cubre eventualidades como sequía, exceso de humedad, heladas, bajas temperaturas, inundaciones, huaycos, granizo, vientos fuertes y altas temperaturas, plagas y enfermedades. 
“AgroProtege” consta de un segundo tipo de seguro, el Agrícola Tradicional o de Costo de Producción, dirigido a agricultores con pequeña y mediana producción agrícola y que presentan cierta rentabilidad en sus cultivos. Para este seguro se destinará el 17% del fondo.  
En tercer tipo de seguro es el Pecuario, dirigido a productores pecuarios que requieran asegurar especies como bovinos, camélidos, ovinos, caprinos, porcinos, aves y equinos de trabajo. Para este seguro se destinará el 3% del fondo.  *PROCEDIMIENTO* 
El MINAG informó que en adelante, y tras la publicación de la RM 513-2009-AG, los gobiernos regionales deberán presentar las solicitudes de seguros respectivas a las compañías del sector que operan en el mercado, las que a su vez requerirán recursos a través del Consejo Directivo del fondo de garantía para el campo y el seguro agropecuario, el cual instruirá a Cofide para que haga el desembolso y pague la prima. 
Luego, la compañía de seguros entregará la respectiva póliza de seguros cancelada al gobierno regional indicado, el que posteriormente deberá administrar en forma ordenada los reclamos de los agricultores asegurados en su jurisdicción. 
Cada gobierno regional cuenta con información estadística sobre las áreas cultivadas pasibles de ser aseguradas.  
El ministro de Agricultura, Carlos Leyton Muñoz, destacó los alcances de “AgroProtege” y anunció que cubrirá cerca de 500 mil hectáreas de área sembrada en todo el país, que involucran a aproximadamente un millón de agricultores, por un monto asegurado cercano a los S/. 250 millones. 
Agregó que las regiones interesadas en acceder a los beneficios de “AgroProtege” pueden presentar sus solicitudes a partir de mañana.  *Normas Legales:* http://www.minag.gob.pe/download/pdf...009/normas.pdf  *UNIDAD DE IMAGEN INSTITUCIONAL* *MINISTERIO DE AGRICULTURA*Temas similares: Artículo: Minag evalúa ampliar alcances del Seguro Agropecuario para campaña 2010 - 2011 Artículo: Minag asumirá gastos para implementar seguro agrario para la campaña agrícola 2010 - 2011 Minag aprueba seguro Agropecuario para Campaña Agrícola 2009 - 2010 Minag aprueba contrato de fideicomiso para administración del Fondo de Seguro Agropecuario Minag aprueba contrato de fideicomiso para administración del Fondo de Seguro Agropecuario

----------

